

Addressbook History goes into the cloud with App Engine - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/addressbook-history-goes-into-the-cloud-with-app-engine

======
ratsbane
I saw the presentation of this at the Google IO conference. There was a marked
audience reaction when they showed this on the screens, along with calls for
"can we get the source code." We're toying with an interface like this that's
user-selectable between timeline-slider view and wikipedia-like history view.
I'm guessing that temporal completeness in data structures and UIs with
respect to any atomic data structure might be rather more significant in the
future.

